# Front grille cleaning results - FK1000 vs. 303



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Managed to get some Aerospace 303 onto my grille. I've posted my review at end of this thread with some interior pics (viewtopic.php?f=31&t=165463) and what I used/thought although I'm pretty happy with the before and afters. Makes me realise how shoddy it looked before hand.

Word of warning. It kills your knuckles and fingers especially when cold!

Hope you can tell the difference!

View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Right - it's been pretty much a month since I put these pics on and the grille was looking crap again. I didn't want to use the 303 again as it's a pain to use, splodges out everywhere and doesn't give an even finish on smooth plastics.

I therefore bought a Dod Juice supernatural finger foam applicator and some finishkare 1000P. These are the before and afters. Only took 5 mins and the foam finger applicator is great for in the gaps and saves your knuckles.

Makes front of car look much better. Always nice to have nice paint matched with a new looking grille&#8230;

View attachment 3

View attachment 2


Results after some Finishkare...

View attachment 1


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

For exterior trim like grills i have been using Swissvax Nano Express and been working well.....


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Robtur said:


> For exterior trim like grills i have been using Swissvax Nano Express and been working well.....


That Swissvax looks pricey though at £25 for 250ml (plus you may be biased being a dealer!!!). FK1000P costs £18 on CYC and you get a tin the size of a bucket, I can't see me needing to replace it the next 15 years or so... I thought my collinite tin was big, although this must be the same again in terms of volume. Beauty of the FK is that it's a paste too so no overspray like you get with the liquid applicators (whether or not you choose to spray on cloth/sponge it still seems to get everywhere)&#8230;

Either way, miles better than 303 for exterior. A lot of people rave about 303 and it seems good on the TT dash although it's a pain on the new smoother plastic dashboards as doesn't leave a smooth finish IMO.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Robtur said:


> For exterior trim like grills i have been using Swissvax Nano Express and been working well.....


I have the feeling you are on here to advertise rather than own a TT - I may be wrong, just with an avatar of Swissvax and signature to go with it.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent results Mr Hooky. Looks much better and hopefully it will last.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > For exterior trim like grills i have been using Swissvax Nano Express and been working well.....
> ...


50% right and 50% wrong, currently in the process to be a site sponsor and not advertising any services as yet, and my partner owns a mk TT black 2.0T and previously a white mk2 3.2V6...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Robtur said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Robtur said:
> ...


Only issue here is the selling of the V6!! Did they like it? Probably not as tuneable as the 2.0T but a different drive IMO.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I use Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel for the Grille. Makes a nice job.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i use cg trim gel on the tyres, for the grill i used FK plastic kote, leaves a nice finish but your right it bloody hurts !!

heres ours,


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

303 is great on plastics. I also use Werkstat AJT and that also looks spot on.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> i use cg trim gel on the tyres, for the grill i used FK plastic kote, leaves a nice finish but your right it bloody hurts !!
> 
> heres ours,


Looks good that Steve. Will put some more FK1000 on at weekend as rain stopped me doing a thorough job but I was happy with the results. Not seen FK plastic kote anywhere before - where do you get it from!?

Either way it looked bloody awful before I started. Worth investing in one of these too to save time and your knuckles - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1182


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

FK1000 looks good for the matt finish, where can you by it? got a link?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Robtur said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Robtur said:
> ...


She loved it and wants another one - toss up between another v6 mk2 or a S5.... decision will be made before my 30th :mrgreen:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> FK1000 looks good for the matt finish, where can you by it? got a link?


I got it from CYC - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html

The tin is huge too!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_408.html

anti static for plastice from Alex at SP.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have some FK in the garage (as well as a couple of million others waxes/sealants!) Had no idea you could use it on the trim. Will have to give it a go.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,79,toView_408.html
> 
> anti static for plastice from Alex at SP.


Might try some of that once I've got through the aerospace 303 then, just too streaky on the smoother plastics on my wifes car interior.

Foster - the FK works brilliantly on the exterior plastics. Very quick and easy. Buff off then hey presto nice new looking matte finish...


----------

